# last years storm outside wooster ohio..finally



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i've tried to upload this photo several times last year to no avail. i don't know why i tried again but here it is i think. it's at a small parking lot outside of town when we got our "big storm" last year. oh yeah, i cleaned those tails up a few minutes later.LOL later, pete


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope that gas doesn't start with that number again!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pic, thanks for sharing!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sjosephlawncare;639988 said:


> I hope that gas doesn't start with that number again!!


i dont expect it to stay where it is now. theres something strange going on, and time will tell.

Great pic. we havent had an all snow event in years. looks like fun


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

that was a good storm, that was just the beginning . that was my first stop on my route at the beginning of the storm about 4:30 in the morning. i did that lot 4 or 5 times total. would that be cool to take a picture from the same spot? (especially with the price of gas this year)LOL


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

sweet picture.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

06HD BOSS;639996 said:


> i dont expect it to stay where it is now. theres something strange going on, and time will tell.


I think they're trying to give us a break during the holiday season so people will put more money back into the economy.

Watch it shoot back up again after the first of the year.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JBMiller616;640744 said:


> I think they're trying to give us a break during the holiday season so people will put more money back into the economy.
> 
> Watch it shoot back up again after the first of the year.


Thats what I am thinking too :crying:. Just playing with our minds.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I was banking on it being due to the election. I've heard it usually lowers between the election and when the president takes office. It sure is nice though, but time will tell.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Time to buy that 1,000 gallon tank I've always wanted, lol.


----------

